# Grumman Sport Boat



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a previous thread on the subject. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1231894756


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The only way you will scare a carp with that is if it swims into it. they aren't afraid of much. Perfect little boats.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Cool little boat. Buy it if you like it! Carp have never quibbled over little details like hull slap in my experience. IMO, the loudness factor of aluminum is highly over-rated.

Nate


----------



## Jimmy_Harris (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info and for the link to the old conversation. Anyone know where there may be some pics of any tricked out sport boats? Nothing fancy, just curious how the casting platforms are installed (front & aft)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but adding elevated platforms to a narrow, round chine hull
might not be a good thing, and might be the reason you're not finding many pictures as such.

The words "Looks Tippy" come to mind...  ...welcome to the forum.

I know from experience, that standing on the seats of my square tail canoes
is not what we would call stable footing. :-[ ;D


----------



## Jimmy_Harris (Mar 31, 2011)

> Maybe it's just me, but adding elevated platforms to a narrow, round chine hull
> might not be a good thing, and might be the reason you're not finding many pictures as such.
> 
> The words "Looks Tippy" come to mind...  ...welcome to the forum.
> ...


My thoughts also. That's why I was interested in seeing how it was done. Also thinking of some kind of outriggers that could be put in place once I reached the area I wanted to fish. What do you think of this?

Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've seen removable outriggers on kayaks, to allow standup casting.
Don't see any reason why it wouldn't work on a sport boat.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TezklfNpSfs[/media]

and with a poling platform on a squaretail canoe

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6NX-p6herY[/media]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wouldn't having to put outriggers on a boat kind defeat the purpose of buying a boat at all over a gheenoe or kayak? why not just buy a bigger V jon boat? Brett give him a good link


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a little 9.8 2 stroke that would make that thing fly ...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

If you don't do some thing with that little Beer can let me know I will give it a new look and a good home.....


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are some pictures of mine.

http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x403/Munimula13/


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

In regard to noise in an aluminum boat, I recently purchased a used 16-48 Alumacraft jon boat. I modified it to a gigging boat with a front deck and 32" high guard rail. The floor is covered with 2" EVA foam with ¼" ply carpeted with outdoor carpet. The sides from the foam up have closed cell rubber matting glued to the sides with Quad urethane. It is super quiet. It has become a great gigging boat. With the front railing and hand holds I can go at night again. (I lost my balance when I turned 75 and need to be able to see well or orient myself with hand holds.) It wouldn't take much to try your boat as a carp stalker just to see how it is before spending time and money with mods.

Good luck and best regards,
Frank_S


----------

